# Note deadlock. See owners manual.



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Guys.

Just picked up my new TT, and I've noticed something on the DIS when I turn off the iginition. It leaves a message saying: "Note deadlock. See owners manual." ~ Does anyone know how to turn this message off? It's annoying. I don't know what it means, but I will check my manual when I get home tonight, unless anyone can shed any light on this?

I've also noticed sometimes that when I turn off the ignition the key doesn't turn all the way, and so I'm unable to remove the key, I have to put the ignition on and off again to be able to remove it. Is there something stupid I'm doing to not release the key?

Sorry for the n00b questions, first time TT owner.

Thanks.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Are you driving an S-Tronic car? In order to take the key out of the ignition, the lever needs to be in P otherwise the key wont come out.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes it's S tronic. My routine is to put it in P, handbrake, lights off and then ignition, but it still doesn't come out. Don't need to hold the brake or anything silly like that?


----------



## 180TT (Aug 4, 2003)

The warning is telling you that once you lock the doors, the interior door handles won't work and the car is deadlocked. If you press the lock button on the fob twice within 2 seconds it re-enables the interior door handles.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

180TT said:


> The warning is telling you that once you lock the doors, the interior door handles won't work and the car is deadlocked. If you press the lock button on the fob twice within 2 seconds it re-enables the interior door handles.


Okay thanks  Saves me hunting for this tonight. I'm assuming there's no way for me to turn this off then...?


----------



## 180TT (Aug 4, 2003)

I think you can turn of all messages in the menu, but you loose all of them not just the one.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a small point to note but you should always apply handbrake before putting in P. This is to make sure that the weight of the car is held by the brake on a slope and not stressing the locking mechanism in the transmission.


----------

